# I just finished hand stripping....



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

....for the first time. Spike looks a million times better now!! I wish I could post pics, but, alas, we have no camera, still. 

I actually enjoyed the process (it only took me about 45 minutes since he's not completely rough coated) and Spike seemed to like it too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What is that? i thought you meant furniture when I read the title of the thread!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

xellil said:


> What is that? i thought you meant furniture when I read the title of the thread!


Lol!

It's where you pull the dead (wiry) hair out. It doesn't hurt the dog if it's ready to come out. It neatens the coat up and makes it look a lot nicer. I've only ever heard of it being done on Terriers.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah! Well, he looks adorable in your avatar, hand stripped or not


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Like a furminator???


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

xellil said:


> Ah! Well, he looks adorable in your avatar, hand stripped or not


Thanks! 



Lisa_j said:


> Like a furminator???


Nope. Here's a link on how it's done. I used my finger and thumb, no stripping knife.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW! I didn't know! Thanks for the info, how neat.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I do this on Tobi's tail and Rear end


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You do a similar thing with Chows. We call it 'plucking' in our house. The dead undercoat comes out in big tufts like dandelions. As long as it's already loose, it just pulls out in chunks of undercoat but leaves the top coat all nice and soft and long. The dog ends up a lot cooler but still looks good. I've heard of it in terriers but never seen it done. 

It'll be great when you can post pictures of him with his new 'hair do'!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> You do a similar thing with Chows. We call it 'plucking' in our house. The dead undercoat comes out in big tufts like dandelions. As long as it's already loose, it just pulls out in chunks of undercoat but leaves the top coat all nice and soft and long. The dog ends up a lot cooler but still looks good. I've heard of it in terriers but never seen it done.
> 
> It'll be great when you can post pictures of him with his new 'hair do'!


I did that with my chow mix also. The amount of hair was incredibly immense. The pile I'd have would often seem bigger than the dog.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds like what I do with my Angora rabbit, interesting.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i also only know it from horses. Interesting!


----------

